
Cy jones extracts artifice.world from waveform - hermitius
http://artifice.world
======
hermitius
cyclan jones finds bizarre data known as Nuduhahii in the seesucka FLAC hidden
in the waveform disguised as a music album:
[http://www.seesucka.run](http://www.seesucka.run)

